# E' morto Montagnier.



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid. Aveva 89 anni.

*La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte: "Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna. E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma. 
Basta speculare su di lui. Montaigner è morto per un problema al cuore dovuto all'età."*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid.


Non si puo' certo esultare per la morte di qualcuno, specialmente per questioni di idee, non è un delinquente fino a prova contraria.

Però mannaggia, uno come lui come puo' bruciarsi la vita ( seppur fosse anziano) in questa maniera?

Se davvero è morto per Covid è stato veramente un testone assurdo e non rende onore a quanto fatto in vita.

Gli anziani che non si sono voluti vaccinare, li metto assolutamente nello stesso pentolone dei genitori di ieri che non volevano lasciar fare la trasfusione al figlio.

Chissà che diavolo porta a decisioni cosi pericolose, senza prova alcuna.


----------



## sacchino (9 Febbraio 2022)

Io il no vax non l'ho fatto per scaramanzia


----------



## Dexter (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid.


Muoiono tutti di covid questi "pazzi" complottisti  TUTTI. Anche se a 89 anni é plausibile...


----------



## GP7 (9 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si puo' certo esultare per la morte di qualcuno, specialmente per questioni di idee, non è un delinquente fino a prova contraria.
> 
> Però mannaggia, uno come lui come puo' bruciarsi la vita ( seppur fosse anziano) in questa maniera?
> 
> Se davvero è morto per Covid è stato veramente un testone assurdo e non rende onore a quanto fatto in vita.


a 89 anni un vaccinato non può morire di Covid?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

I media del padronato saranno in festa.

Aveva le sue posizioni in materia, rispettabilissime. Ma non vaccinarsi a quell'età, per me, è una follia. Una roulette russa.


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2022)

R.i.p. bravissima persona, ora restano solo Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., I canadesi e Trump.

La killer List è ancora lunga XD


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> a 89 anni un vaccinato non può morire di Covid?


Penso di si, ma perchè rischiare?

Magari col vaccino sarebbe in vita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Muoiono tutti di covid questi "pazzi" complottisti  TUTTI. Anche se a 89 anni é plausibile...



Si davvero è incredibile. Proprio un caso, poi come dici tu può anche essere plausibile alla sua età, ma era diventato molto ingombrante come personaggio.


----------



## Dexter (9 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si davvero è incredibile. Proprio un caso, poi come dici tu può anche essere plausibile alla sua età, ma era diventato molto ingombrante come personaggio.


Sicuramente non era vaccinato, e a quell' età é indiscutibile possa aiutare. Io metto sullo stesso piano il 90enne che non si vaccina e il 20enne che si spara 2-3 dosi, non faccio distinzione...la percezione del pericolo deve essere soggettiva. E Montagna ha sicuramente sbagliato. Però che schiattino TUTTI i personaggi "scomodi", nonostante non ci veda chissà quale oscuro piano, mi fa quantomeno sorridere...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Aveva pur sempre 90 anni e si sa che sto maledetto virus a quell'età è letale. In ogni caso, al momento solo il TG5 ha detto così, ma magari c'è imbarazzo da parte di chi gli stava dietro a dire la causa della sua morte, boh.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non era vaccinato, e a quell' età é indiscutibile possa aiutare. Io metto sullo stesso piano il 90enne che non si vaccina e il 20enne che si spara 2-3 dosi, non faccio distinzione...la percezione del pericolo deve essere soggettiva. E Montagna ha sicuramente sbagliato. Però che schiattino TUTTI i personaggi "scomodi", nonostante non ci veda chissà quale oscuro piano, mi fa quantomeno sorridere...



Non è questione di piano, voglio dire a 89 anni se prendi il covid e stai male vieni comunque ricoverato e non schiatti sul colpo, ci sarebbe dovuta essere la notizia del ricovero di Montagneir per Covid, ci si sarebbero buttati a capofitto i media, invece sappiamo solo che è morto.

L'idea che magari a 89 anni il cuore abbia ceduto e una volta morto in ospedale, classico tampone positivo e morto per covid per specularci un po' su ce l'ho.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non era vaccinato, e a quell' età é indiscutibile possa aiutare. Io metto sullo stesso piano il 90enne che non si vaccina e il 20enne che si spara 2-3 dosi, non faccio distinzione...la percezione del pericolo deve essere soggettiva. E Montagna ha sicuramente sbagliato. Però che schiattino TUTTI i personaggi "scomodi", nonostante non ci veda chissà quale oscuro piano, mi fa quantomeno sorridere...


e chi è morto oltre a lui?
se avessero voluto accopparlo, lo facevano ben prima. ora è totalmente inutile.
comunque a quell'età gli effetti avversi che lui pensava desse il vaccino non avrebbe fatto in tempo a sentirli.
è proprio una questione di concetto, ormai era andato di testa probabilmente.


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e chi è morto oltre a lui?
> se avessero voluto accopparlo, lo facevano ben prima. ora è totalmente inutile.
> comunque a quell'età gli effetti avversi che lui pensava desse il vaccino non avrebbe fatto in tempo a sentirli.
> è proprio una questione di concetto, ormai era andato di testa probabilmente.



Tipo, De Donno (Suicidato senza motivo), Trinca ( covid ma stava benissimo ), Biscardi ( Suicidato senza motivo)


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aveva pur sempre 90 anni e si sa che sto maledetto virus a quell'età è letale. In ogni caso, al momento solo il TG5 ha detto così, ma magari c'è imbarazzo da parte di chi gli stava dietro a dire la causa della sua morte, boh.


A quell’età è letale pure un peto di troppo dai…


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tipo, De Donno (Suicidato senza motivo), Trinca ( covid ma stava benissimo ), Biscardi ( Suicidato senza motivo)


Biscardi non era nemmeno un medico si è scoperto.


----------



## vota DC (9 Febbraio 2022)

Imbarazzante. Soprattutto il fatto che questa notizia è su tutti i giornali e tg italiani, in altre lingue riportata solo in blog e robe simili.


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

fino ad un'ora fa hanno scritto che ci fosse il giallo della morte, come avevo riportato prima, ora parlano addirittura della causa di morte
non avevo trovato da nessuna parte questa menzione al covid, anzi scrivevano che fosse morto sereno con i suoi cari
morire soffocato dal covid francamente mi pare poco conciliante con una morte serena e soprattutto non fanno stare persone accanto

personalmente mi sembra molto frettoloso questo parlare del covid, aspetto la posizione della famiglia


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid. Aveva 89 anni.


La terra gli sia lieve, anche con tutta la disinformazione che ha sparso e le folli teorie che ha rilanciato negli ultimi 30 anni.
Un uomo chiaramente non lucido, da diverso tempo.
RIP


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante. Soprattutto il fatto che questa notizia è su tutti i giornali e tg italiani, in altre lingue riportata solo in blog e robe simili.



E' un po' l'inverso della notizia dei camionisti in canada. Quindi ancora non è ufficiale la morte?


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' un po' l'inverso della notizia dei camionisti in canada. Quindi ancora non è ufficiale la morte?


i giornali si basano sulla conferma di una collaboratrice francese, avevo letto anche io ma ci sono pure quelli contrari.
la questione covid come causa di morte MAI letta da nessuna parte


----------



## vota DC (9 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' un po' l'inverso della notizia dei camionisti in canada. Quindi ancora non è ufficiale la morte?


È un casino. Su wiki inglese è rimasto vivo, su wiki italiana era morta e ora è risorto. Confermo che i media stranieri non dicono che è morto, salvo qualche blog che però non linka la fonte diretta.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È un casino. Su wiki inglese è rimasto vivo, su wiki italiana era morta e ora è risorto. Confermo che i media stranieri non dicono che è morto, salvo qualche blog che però non linka la fonte diretta.


beh forse non è ne vivo ne morto...è X


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Febbraio 2022)

dopo tutto quello che è successo in 2 anni e sta uscendo lentamente in questi giorni, c'è veramente qualcuno che crede che sia morto di covid ? 
ok.


----------



## Marilson (9 Febbraio 2022)

mi astengo dal fare facili commenti, non ho veramente voglia di provocare nessuno. Dico solo che e' un triste, quasi inevitabile finale a una brutta storia che ha visto la carriera di un premio nobel letteralmente buttata via con un radicale stravolgimento dei piu' elementari principi di raziocinio. Per motivi a me inspiegabili. E non e' solo per il covid, come ho gia' detto altre volte qui Montaigner erano anni che si occupava di teorie pseudoscientifiche come la papaya panacea di tutti i mali, vaccini che causano autismo, omeopatia, eradicazione dell'hiv con antiossidanti e vitamine, trasmissione di hiv anche con baci ecc . La follia finale sul covid e' solo un punto di arrivo, erano oltre 10-15 anni che era totalmente screditato dall'intera comunita' scientifica mondiale.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2022)

*Paragone, che recentemente ha invitato Montagnier in un discusso incontro a Milano, in un video: "Nonostante le smentite sulla sua morte, sono giorni che non riusciamo a metterci in contatto con lui".*


----------



## Walker (9 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È un casino. Su wiki inglese è rimasto vivo, su wiki italiana era morta e ora è risorto. Confermo che i media stranieri non dicono che è morto, salvo qualche blog che però non linka la fonte diretta.


Essendo il Dio dei complottisti è normale che sia risorto...


----------



## __king george__ (9 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone, che recentemente ha invitato Montagnier in un discusso incontro a Milano, in un video: "Nonostante le smentite sulla sua morte, sono giorni che non riusciamo a metterci in contatto con lui".*


l'avranno sequestrato Warren Buffet e Bill Gates e lo hanno portato nell'area 51..questa è la fine che a chi si mette contro il "regime"

ammettilo Paragone che sotto sotto lo stai pensando davvero..


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Aldila di quelli che possono essere stati i suoi pensieri in vecchiaia, è stata una persona che ha studiato e ricercato nel campo della medicina per una vita, e ha ottenuto risultati dei quali tantissimi si possono giovare.

Perciò eviterei qualsiasi commento ideologico (e un po' stupido) e sarebbe invece opportuno tributare la giusta riconoscenza a questi personaggi, che mettono a disposizione il proprio intelletto per la comunità.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi astengo dal fare facili commenti, non ho veramente voglia di provocare nessuno. Dico solo che e' un triste, quasi inevitabile finale a una brutta storia che ha visto la carriera di un premio nobel letteralmente buttata via con un radicale stravolgimento dei piu' elementari principi di raziocinio. Per motivi a me inspiegabili. E non e' solo per il covid, come ho gia' detto altre volte qui Montaigner erano anni che si occupava di teorie pseudoscientifiche come la papaya panacea di tutti i mali, vaccini che causano autismo, omeopatia, eradicazione dell'hiv con antiossidanti e vitamine, trasmissione di hiv anche con baci ecc . La follia finale sul covid e' solo un punto di arrivo, erano oltre 10-15 anni che era totalmente screditato dall'intera comunita' scientifica mondiale.


Sono praticamente certo che sia stato colpito da qualche grave forma neurodegenerativa.
Oppure, ancor piu triste, che sia rimasto talmente colpito dal finire fuori dai riflettori dopo il nobel da scoprirsi disposto a dire qualunque sciocchezza per la notorietà.


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

poco fa Ansa ha scritto che non ci sono conferme sulla morte, se non l'unico media francese che per primo ne ha parlato (France Soir)

ora vado a vedere il servizio sul sito mediaset, voglio capire dove sia uscita fuori questa storia del covid
sarebbe esclusiva mondiale di canale5


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

dal servizio tg5:

"Come è noto non aveva mai voluto vaccinarsi contro il coronavirus ,dal quale sarebbe stato contagiato.
L'ospedale americano alle porte di Parigi, dove sarebbe stato ricoverato, non rilascia dichiarazioni ma nemmeno smentite"

che giornalismo è questo ?
senza fonti e senza prove, sembra per sbeffeggiare la persona
per non parlare del continuo "No vax" quando alla manifestazione "no green pass" c'erano tanti vaccinati pure
allora decine di paesi occidentali senza green pass sono governi no vax ?
che pena


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid. Aveva 89 anni.


Ma questo non era il no vax in piazza 20 giorni fa ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal servizio tg5:
> 
> "Come è noto non aveva mai voluto vaccinarsi contro il coronavirus ,dal quale sarebbe stato contagiato.
> L'ospedale americano alle porte di Parigi, dove sarebbe stato ricoverato, non rilascia dichiarazioni ma nemmeno smentite"
> ...



Tra qualche giorno si saprà cosa è vero e cosa no


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Febbraio 2022)

Però se fosse vero che è morto di covid ora che con queste nuove varianti molto meno "letali" e i numeri sono li a dimostrarlo,dire è morto perché non era vaccinato mi salgono ancora di più i dubbi che ho sempre avuto...
Ok 89 anni,cmq in salute da quello che si sapeva e sicuramente persona con una vita "agiata" per dire che non gli mancavano le risorse per stare sotto controllo a livello medico...
Nella prima ondata dove il virus era mto più letale abbiamo visto capi di stato o cmq persone importanti tipo trump o berlusconi che senza vaccino sono guariti in pochi giorni,trump che giovane non è in una settimana gli hanno rifatto pure il parrucchino,ma c'è ne sono molti..
Ora guarda caso prende il covid questo vecchietto che ha passato una vita a studiare i virus palesemente contro questo sistema di vaccinazione e muore senza che la cronaca sempre sul pezzo per questi "casi" di personaggi ne abbia parlato se non dopo la morte...
Non una notizia sul contagio,sul ricovero,sull'aggravarsi nulla solo è morto montagnier per covid così che tutti possano dire "ecco il no vax bollito"..
Spero solo che abbia avuto tutte le cure possibili come le hanno avute tutti(o quasi)..
Cmq vax o no vax tanto di cappello a quest'uomo che qualsiasi sia stata la causa o le cause della sua morte è morto a testa alta portando avanti le sue idee..
Forse è propio questo tipo di uomini che mancano in questa epoca persone con gli attributi quadrati come i nostri nonni che hanno combattuto guerre e carestie per la nostra libertà, e si staranno girando nelle tombe a vedere come ci stanno "inc....ttando" con la scusa della emergenza sanitaria...(non perché la nego ma ci stanno sguazzando)
In un paio di settimane si sono dati fuoco 3 persone con motivi legati al greenpass e simili e nessuno ne parla, però sicuramente vedremo titoloni del premio nobel bollito no vax...
Per chi scrive però a 89 anni era meglio vaccinarsi pochi giorni fa Crisanti ha dichiarato che su 400morti 20 erano no vax e gli altri tutti vaccinati...

Edit:
Leggevo che le dichiarazioni (1 sola ufficiale) lo danno morto in pace circondato dai familiari, e non parlano di morte da covid..
Anche perché una morte da covid non te ne vai in pace circondato dai familiari..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente certo che sia stato colpito da qualche grave forma neurodegenerativa.
> Oppure, ancor piu triste, che sia rimasto talmente colpito dal finire fuori dai riflettori dopo il nobel da scoprirsi disposto a dire qualunque sciocchezza per la notorietà.


Un po’ come il cts e i nostri esimi scienziati no?
Almeno lui in passato ha toccato vette altissime. Altri forse, hanno cambiato cateteri e visto pazienti in fotografia.
Quel che stato è stato, sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poco fa Ansa ha scritto che non ci sono conferme sulla morte, se non l'unico media francese che per primo ne ha parlato (France Soir)
> 
> ora vado a vedere il servizio sul sito mediaset, voglio capire dove sia uscita fuori questa storia del covid
> sarebbe esclusiva mondiale di canale5


Vabbè ma tutti muoiono di covid ormai 
Di che ti stupisci?
Poi ormai il covid è giustizia, un vendicatore silente che reprime novacs ed eretici. Estirpa piaghe sociali


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa a dire morto di covid a uno di 90 anni per dio, che nervoso


----------



## __king george__ (10 Febbraio 2022)

questo signore se ne andava in giro a dire che l'hiv si prende anche tramite contati salivari (tipo baci) riportando indietro la scienza di almeno 30 anni e facendo danni enormi a chi è sieropositivo..visto che magari qualcuno ci credeva davvero ai suoi deliri

li la colpa è anche di chi gli dava risalto ovviamente (in Italia furono le iene se non sbaglio)

o era realmente affetto da qualche patologia degenerativa a livello cognitivo e allora la colpa è di chi ha taciuto e gli permetteva di andare in giro a sparare minchiate oppure ne era convinto o peggio ancora gli serviva per stare sotto i riflettori e allora c'è poco da scusare

ok ricordiamo lo scienziato precedente alla pazzia va bene..facciamo cosi

(anche se è un pò come assolvere un medico che prima fa un grandissimo intervento e poi confonde il cuore con un polmone e fa morire un paziente)


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal TG5: Luc Montagnier è morto a causa del Covid. Aveva 89 anni.


Morte dantesca verrebbe da dire..
A quell'età non vaccinarsi è da folli..
Poi vediamo, magari non è manco vero ed ha fatto un banale infarto


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo signore se ne andava in giro a dire che l'hiv si prende anche tramite contati salivari (tipo baci) riportando indietro la scienza di almeno 30 anni e facendo danni enormi a chi è sieropositivo..visto che magari qualcuno ci credeva davvero ai suoi deliri
> 
> li la colpa è anche di chi gli dava risalto ovviamente (in Italia furono le iene se non sbaglio)
> 
> ...


Più che altro sono curioso di vedere se i paladini dell'informazione pluralista e libera tipo la gallina stridula su rete 4 che spesso hanno usato questo signore per supportare le proprie tesi daranno notizia della sua morte per covid da non vaccinato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2022)

Riapro quando ci sarà l'ufficialità della morte.
Per ora non ci sono conferme, né sul decesso, né su come sia morto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ufficiale la morte.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2022)

R.I.P. 

Grande rispetto.


----------



## Marilson (10 Febbraio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire morto di covid a uno di 90 anni per dio, che nervoso



Perche' e' cosi. Lo scorso anno ho perso una zia di 90 anni a causa del covid, senza il covid sarebbe ancora qui con noi. Abbiate un po' di rispetto, altro dire "che nervoso".


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Febbraio 2022)

R.I.P. 
ai posteri l ardua sentenza se la vaccinazione in pandemia sia stata una scelta giusta o sbagliata


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> R.I.P.
> ai posteri l ardua sentenza se la vaccinazione in pandemia sia stata una scelta giusta o sbagliata


Concordo.

Potevamo vaccinarci a pandemia terminata.


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Potevamo vaccinarci anche a pandemia terminata.


Che è quello che facciamo.
La quarta dose a Israele la stanno dando per il delta, la terza hanno finito di darla a settembre e serve per variante inglese, indiana e sudafricana.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Potevamo vaccinarci anche a pandemia terminata.



 hai vinto tutto fratello


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire morto di covid a uno di 90 anni per dio, che nervoso


uno di 90 anni se muore, muore per un motivo, come uno di 20.
altrimenti arriva a 91.


----------



## Marilson (10 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> uno di 90 anni se muore, muore per un motivo, come uno di 20.
> altrimenti arriva a 91.


esattamente quello che ho detto io


----------



## vota DC (11 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> uno di 90 anni se muore, muore per un motivo, come uno di 20.
> altrimenti arriva a 91.


Che poi va messo il motivo primario. Uno con il vaccino può morire di covid, ma una cosa è morire con i polmoni pieni perché il vaccino ha fatto cilecca, un'altra è morire perché viene 38 di febbre per una forma lieve e nei casi fragili la morte è possibile. Nelle statistiche entrambe le morti vengono messe nello stesso mucchio.


----------



## Walker (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> I media del padronato saranno in festa.
> 
> Aveva le sue posizioni in materia, rispettabilissime. Ma non vaccinarsi a quell'età, per me, è una follia. Una roulette russa.


Giusto per curiosità, chi sarebbe esattamente il "padronato"? Detta così sembra uscita da Mario Capanna...


----------



## Walker (11 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> R.I.P.
> ai posteri l ardua sentenza se la vaccinazione in pandemia sia stata una scelta giusta o sbagliata


Vedremo anche se sconfiggeremo il Parkinson con la papaya.
Magari ci provo anch'io, propongo di provare l'avocado come soluzione definitiva all'ebola, vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Vedremo anche se sconfiggeremo il Parkinson con la papaya.
> Magari ci provo anch'io, propongo di provare l'avocado come soluzione definitiva all'ebola, vediamo cosa succede.



Ammazza, che simpatia. Prima che si fottesse il cervello aveva preso un Nobel, eh.

Mica è carino prendere in giro chi comincia a dare i numeri a causa della vecchiaia. C'è chi li dà molto prima, tipo quando vuole sconfiggere la pandemia con i banchi a rotelle. Chissà, può capitare un po' a tutti, eh. COMPRESI NOI.

Ma, giustamente direi, è l'unico da attaccare in modo subdolo e canzonatorio poiché è andato contro il mainstream.


----------



## Walker (11 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ammazza, che simpatia. Prima che si fottesse il cervello aveva preso un Nobel, eh.
> 
> Mica è carino prendere in giro chi comincia a dare i numeri a causa della vecchiaia. C'è chi li dà molto prima, tipo quando vuole sconfiggere la pandemia con i banchi a rotelle. Chissà, può capitare un po' a tutti, eh. COMPRESI NOI.
> 
> Ma, giustamente direi, è l'unico da attaccare in modo subdolo e canzonatorio poiché è andato contro il mainstream.


Ma dove sta scritto che stesse dando i numeri a causa della vecchiaia? E comunque, era già lui a prendersi in giro con le sue strampalate teorie, mai dimostrate da nessun studio.
Questo non solo ultimamente, ma da parecchio tempo, fermo restando che non c'era alcuna ufficialità su problematiche mentali o cognitive.
Altrimenti, dovremmo considerare come candidati al Centro di Salute Mentale tutti gli omeopati, naturopati ed in generale quei medici che non seguono le terapie convenzionali...
Nel caso di Montagnier poi, il cosiddetto "mainstream" era costituito praticamente dall'intera comunità scientifica mondiale, composta anche da molti altri Premi Nobel, che spesso ne avevano totalmente sconfessato determinate idee.
Il problema, caro Gabri, è che se fossimo io e te a sostenere certe cose è molto probabile che non ci segua quasi nessuno.
Se invece lo fa uno che ha vinto un Nobel (e per quello, ci mancherebbe, massimo rispetto) la credibilità risulta inevitabilmente di tutt'altro spessore, ed anche di conseguenza la pericolosità nell'instillare nella testa di parecchia gente convinzioni che in qualche caso possono rappresentare un pericolo, come quello di non vaccinarsi in età avanzata.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che stesse dando i numeri a causa della vecchiaia? E comunque, era già lui a prendersi in giro con le sue strampalate teorie, mai dimostrate da nessun studio.
> Questo non solo ultimamente, ma da parecchio tempo, fermo restando che non c'era alcuna ufficialità su problematiche mentali o cognitive.
> Altrimenti, dovremmo considerare come candidati al Centro di Salute Mentale tutti gli omeopati, naturopati ed in generale quei medici che non seguono le terapie convenzionali...
> Nel caso di Montagnier poi, il cosiddetto "mainstream" era costituito praticamente dall'intera comunità scientifica mondiale, composta anche da molti altri Premi Nobel, che spesso ne avevano totalmente sconfessato determinate idee.
> ...



Scusami, magari prendo un abbaglio (non credo), ma mi sembra che qui siano state scritte tonnellate di post sul fatto che si è bevuto il cervello, è uscito anche il termine "mentecatto", che personalmente ritengo una cosa di un disgusto non ben specificabile.

Detto questo, se si è bevuto il cervello, ok, allora lo si ritiene inattendibile e chiuso. Viene emarginato dalla comunità e stop. Mi sembrano fuori luogo tutti 'sti commenti, e preferisco ricordarlo come uno che ha contribuito positivamente alla comunità scientifica. Poi vabbè, c'è gente che a causa delle sue strampalate teorie adesso cancella tutto quello che di buono ha fatto e in virtù di questo magari non è nemmeno dispiaciuta che abbia tirato le cuoia. Sempre per le ragioni su esposte.

Si è bevuto il cervello, ok allora, ma mica ha commesso reati. Mi sembra sia una cosa che capita abbastanza di frequente andando in là con l'età.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Febbraio 2022)

Vergognoso il modo in cui è stato trattato questo uomo. Ovviamente nessuna parola di Re Macron Primo , infatti lui preferisce umiliare il popolo "emmerder" i non vaccinati. Qui in Francia nessun media mainstream ha reso omaggio a questo scienzato che grazie al laboratorio sugli Onconavirus che ha creato nell 'Instituto Pasteur, ha permesso di scoprire il virus HIV ( con il lavoro di altri scienzati ovviamente) . 

Montagnier diceva a Sud Radio il 17 novembre 2021 "
"C'è un silenzio sul fatto che esistono altre soluzioni per curare la gente infettata dal covid chiamati trattamenti precoci , parlo dell'ivermectine.. la cura del dottore Raoult ( idrossiclorochina)... i paesi che le usano hanno meno casi gravi...

"È una bugia per omissione, perché c'è una sorta di ingranaggio cioé i mass media , l'industria farmaceutica hanno indirizatto il tutto con la consegna seguente: parliamo solo del vaccino e non di altro.
Ci sono altre soluzioni che non costano caro...

"Non sono contro i vaccini, sono per i vaccini che funzionano. Questi vaccini non impediscono la trasmissione del virus ."


----------



## Walker (11 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami, magari prendo un abbaglio (non credo), ma mi sembra che qui siano state scritte tonnellate di post sul fatto che si è bevuto il cervello, è uscito anche il termine "mentecatto", che personalmente ritengo una cosa di un disgusto non ben specificabile.
> 
> Detto questo, se si è bevuto il cervello, ok, allora lo si ritiene inattendibile e chiuso. Viene emarginato dalla comunità e stop. Mi sembrano fuori luogo tutti 'sti commenti, e preferisco ricordarlo come uno che ha contribuito positivamente alla comunità scientifica. Poi vabbè, c'è gente che a causa delle sue strampalate teorie adesso cancella tutto quello che di buono ha fatto e in virtù di questo magari non è nemmeno dispiaciuta che abbia tirato le cuoia. Sempre per le ragioni su esposte.
> 
> Si è bevuto il cervello, ok allora, ma mica ha commesso reati. Mi sembra sia una cosa che capita abbastanza di frequente andando in là con l'età.


Gabri suvvia, spesso si usano colloquialmente terminologie come "fuori di testa" o "bevuto il cervello" per apostrofare chi spara certi concetti che appaiono o sono effettivamente fuori luogo, ma questo non vuol dire che uno sia pazzo o con problemi cognitivi.
Detto ciò, per quanto mi riguarda e lo ripeto, massimo rispetto per chi, come lo stesso Montagnier, ha vinto il Nobel dando importanti contributi alla scienza.
Ma quando uno, non per pazzia ma per bizzarre convinzioni personali esce di brutto dal seminato influenzando negativamente tanta gente è un altro discorso.
E questo senza augurargli di dover tirare le cuoia eh, che tanto prima o dopo lo faremo tutti quanti...


----------



## vota DC (11 Febbraio 2022)

Veronesi era uguale identico all'ultimo Montagnier. 
Ha dedicato la sua vita a imporre un metodo inefficace usando gli appoggi politici, negli ultimi anni è stato elogiato dalla comunità scientifica per avere scoperto che.....l'uranio non è correlato con i tumori. I giornalini tutti contenti così si potevano zittire i piantagrane ammalati durante la missione in Kosovo e si poteva promuovere il nucleare di zeresima generazione (una versione modificata della prima che fa più scorie).
Tuttora abbiamo giornaloni che schiumano di rabbia a distanza di anni perché qualcuno lo chiamava Cancronesi.


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

Montagnier è stato tra i primissimi a parlare del covid sfuggito da laboratorio, ma su questo fa comodo sorvolare...
volente o nolente altri in massa dicevano il contrario...per poi ritrattare, alcuni, e tacere sulla questione, la maggior parte.
su questo sono certo che gli verrà reso merito un giorno quando si verrà a mettere un punto definitivo
fa molto comodo parlare dei vaccini e non dell'origine del virus, perchè nel primo caso tutti possono prendersi i meriti mentre nel secondo ci sono le responsabilità enormi che creano problemi geopolitici


----------



## Giofa (11 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami, magari prendo un abbaglio (non credo), ma mi sembra che qui siano state scritte tonnellate di post sul fatto che si è bevuto il cervello, è uscito anche il termine "mentecatto", che personalmente ritengo una cosa di un disgusto non ben specificabile.
> 
> Detto questo, se si è bevuto il cervello, ok, allora lo si ritiene inattendibile e chiuso. Viene emarginato dalla comunità e stop. Mi sembrano fuori luogo tutti 'sti commenti, e preferisco ricordarlo come uno che ha contribuito positivamente alla comunità scientifica. Poi vabbè, c'è gente che a causa delle sue strampalate teorie adesso cancella tutto quello che di buono ha fatto e in virtù di questo magari non è nemmeno dispiaciuta che abbia tirato le cuoia. Sempre per le ragioni su esposte.
> 
> Si è bevuto il cervello, ok allora, ma *mica ha commesso reati.* Mi sembra sia una cosa che capita abbastanza di frequente andando in là con l'età.


Nessun reato Gabri, ma è pericoloso dire una qualsiasi cosa e darla per vera perchè l'ha detta un premio Nobel.
Se un premio Nobel dice delle panzane e qualcuno ci rimette la salute o peggio pure la vita perchè si è fidato essendo un premio Nobel, non sarà un reato ma è come se lo fosse. Gente si fa intortare da maghi o Maestri Do Nascimento vari, quindi pensa i danni che possa fare un premio Nobel che perde la trebisonda.
E lo dico a prescindere da Montagnier sul quale non ho basi/competenze per confutare sue tesi


----------



## Walker (11 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Nessun reato Gabri, ma è pericoloso dire una qualsiasi cosa e darla per vera perchè l'ha detta un premio Nobel.
> Se un premio Nobel dice delle panzane e qualcuno ci rimette la salute o peggio pure la vita perchè si è fidato essendo un premio Nobel, non sarà un reato ma è come se lo fosse. Gente si fa intortare da maghi o Maestri Do Nascimento vari, quindi pensa i danni che possa fare un premio Nobel che perde la trebisonda.
> E lo dico a prescindere da Montagnier sul quale non ho basi/competenze per confutare sue tesi


Quoto, e riguardo la tua ultima frase, tranquillo.
Ci hanno già pensato parecchi altri Premi Nobel...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Gabri suvvia, spesso si usano colloquialmente terminologie come "fuori di testa" o "bevuto il cervello" per apostrofare chi spara certi concetti che appaiono o sono effettivamente fuori luogo, ma questo non vuol dire che uno sia pazzo o con problemi cognitivi.
> Detto ciò, per quanto mi riguarda e lo ripeto, massimo rispetto per chi, come lo stesso Montagnier, ha vinto il Nobel dando importanti contributi alla scienza.
> Ma quando uno, non per pazzia ma per bizzarre convinzioni personali esce di brutto dal seminato influenzando negativamente tanta gente è un altro discorso.
> E questo senza augurargli di dover tirare le cuoia eh, che tanto prima o dopo lo faremo tutti quanti...





Giofa ha scritto:


> Nessun reato Gabri, ma è pericoloso dire una qualsiasi cosa e darla per vera perchè l'ha detta un premio Nobel.
> Se un premio Nobel dice delle panzane e qualcuno ci rimette la salute o peggio pure la vita perchè si è fidato essendo un premio Nobel, non sarà un reato ma è come se lo fosse. Gente si fa intortare da maghi o Maestri Do Nascimento vari, quindi pensa i danni che possa fare un premio Nobel che perde la trebisonda.
> E lo dico a prescindere da Montagnier sul quale non ho basi/competenze per confutare sue tesi



Sono d'accordissimo nell'evitare che certe idee abbiano troppa eco. A volte però certe dichiarazioni vengono secondo me ingigantite.

Io non la voglio fare troppo lunga e non volevo continuare. Dico soltanto che è stato trattato come un pezzente, e questo non è giusto. E ripeto, in larga misura per questioni ideologiche riguardanti la pandemia, inutile girarci intorno. Sempre sulla pandemia, alcune altre cose che ha detto potrebbero rivelarsi fondate un giorno.

Il discorso delle vitamine probabilmente è una sua fissazione, magari l'ha tirata di fuori, ma non è certo equivalente a invitare al suicidio o consigliare di bersi della candeggina. Senza vitamine l'organismo umano muore, quindi non ha detto una fesseria cosmica. Certo che è fuori luogo quando uno ha una patologia grave.

Che abbia detto panzane ci può stare, ma gli attacchi mi sono sembrati eccessivamente violenti e irriguardosi, il computo di quanto ha fatto per l'umanità è sicuramente a suo vantaggio. Tutto lì.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Sulla papaya per il Parkinson però bisogna sottolineare che lo riteneva un sollievo per i pazienti e non una cura. Tra l'altro, tutte le testate all'epoca, quando diede la Papaya a Giovanni Paolo II, dissero la notizia come fosse una cosa normalissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

*La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte:
"Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna.
E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma. 

Basta speculare su di lui, è stato strumentalizzato da tutti.
Montaigner è morto per un problema al cuore dovuto all'età."*


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte:
> "Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna.
> E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma.
> 
> ...


Va beh, non ho parole


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sulla papaya per il Parkinson però bisogna sottolineare che lo riteneva un sollievo per i pazienti e non una cura. Tra l'altro, tutte le testate all'epoca, quando diede la Papaya a Giovanni Paolo II, dissero la notizia come fosse una cosa normalissima.



Esatto, si continua a dire una falsità pensando di farla passare per vera. Tra l'altro è cosa già ribadita sul forum questa, ma si fa finta di non averla mai letta.
In rete tra l'altro si trova ancora l'articolo di repubblica sul papa della notizia che dici, tra l'altro davano proprio a lui i meriti dei miglioramenti del papa, fa te come cambia il tempo

Semplicemente sosteneva che principi della papaya possono aiutare, tutto qui. E' come quando si dice che l'aglio è un antitumorale, roba che dicono tutti nei vari programmi di informazione e quant'altro. Si dice forse che con l'aglio si guarisce dai tumori? O che la soia fa guarire dai tumori? Se uno ragionasse in malafede come si fa come con Montegneir dovrebbe sostenere questo, che la tv di stato sostiene che si guarisce dai tumori con l'aglio!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esatto, si continua a dire una falsità pensando di farla passare per vera. Tra l'altro è cosa già ribadita sul forum questa, ma si fa finta di non averla mai letta.
> *In rete tra l'altro si trova ancora l'articolo di repubblica sul papa della notizia che dici, tra l'altro davano proprio a lui i meriti dei miglioramenti del papa, fa te come cambia il tempo*
> 
> Semplicemente sosteneva che principi della papaya possono aiutare, tutto qui. E' come quando si dice che l'aglio è un antitumorale, roba che dicono tutti nei vari programmi di informazione e quant'altro. Si dice forse che con l'aglio si guarisce dai tumori? O che la soia fa guarire dai tumori? Se uno ragionasse in malafede come si fa come con Montegneir dovrebbe sostenere questo, che la tv di stato sostiene che si guarisce dai tumori con l'aglio!


Facevo esattamente riferimento a questa notizia da te citata.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Vedremo anche se sconfiggeremo il Parkinson con la papaya.
> Magari ci provo anch'io, propongo di provare l'avocado come soluzione definitiva all'ebola, vediamo cosa succede.


Sicuramente su di te funzionerebbero


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte:
> "Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna.
> E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma.
> 
> ...



CVD.

Che noia mortale.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte:
> "Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna.
> E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma.
> 
> ...


 Ma....Ma....ma come e` possibile, il TG5 aveva detto COVID


----------



## hakaishin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sarà una bugia. È certamente morto di covid, si muore solo di coviddi ormai, soprattutto se sei un vecchio novacches


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La giornalista che per prima ha dato l'annuncio della morte:
> "Montaigner non è morto di Covid, è una menzogna.
> E non è morto neanche ucciso da Big Pharma.
> 
> ...


Mamma mia, i tg si sono avventati subito dicendo che era morto di covid, così da speculare. Che schifo. E anche qui dentro qualcuno dovrebbe vergognarsi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esatto, si continua a dire una falsità pensando di farla passare per vera. Tra l'altro è cosa già ribadita sul forum questa, ma si fa finta di non averla mai letta.
> In rete tra l'altro si trova ancora l'articolo di repubblica sul papa della notizia che dici, tra l'altro davano proprio a lui i meriti dei miglioramenti del papa, fa te come cambia il tempo
> 
> Semplicemente sosteneva che principi della papaya possono aiutare, tutto qui. E' come quando si dice che l'aglio è un antitumorale, roba che dicono tutti nei vari programmi di informazione e quant'altro. Si dice forse che con l'aglio si guarisce dai tumori? O che la soia fa guarire dai tumori? Se uno ragionasse in malafede come si fa come con Montegneir dovrebbe sostenere questo, che la tv di stato sostiene che si guarisce dai tumori con l'aglio!


Ma figurati se chi "ragiona" in quel modo sta a pensare a quello che dice o si informa bene prima di parlare (ammesso che poi certe cose le dica in buona fede). Ormai c'è chi vive solo in funzione dell'argomento covid da due anni o meglio in funzione dell'accettazione acritica di qualsiasi cosa venga detta o imposta dagli organi "ufficiali" con annesso odio gratuito per chiunque si discosti un minimo da quelle teorie o si faccia due domande. Quindi nel caso specifico di Montagnier, che peraltro secondo me sui vaccini ha nettamente sbagliato perché sono uno che crede nello strumento vaccino, vai con le storie romanzate e addirittura in ultimo con la falsa notizia sulla causa della morte con tanto di esultanza (dagli stessi che non fanno altro che parlare di rispetto per i morti). Sta faccenda del covid ha fuso un sacco di cervelli purtroppo.


----------

